# Loose chute



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I've seen a few questions asked about unwaned chute rotation. If this problem has already been addressed, I apologize.

I have a honda that had a spinning chute. So I needed a spacer between the chute & blower body. My" little bit of heaven " (wife), had an extra, plastic, thin cutting board. I was able to cut a spacer ring (shim), install underside of chute, and swap washers around (top, bottom,thin, thick etc) to get the proper tention. 

The chute no longer randomly spins, . 

I'm a 10 yr guy (tried and true). I did this 3 wks ago but will let everyone know the 10 yer results


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big gut said:


> I've seen a few questions asked about unwaned chute rotation. If this problem has already been addressed, I apologize.
> 
> I have a honda that had a spinning chute. So I needed a spacer between the chute & blower body. My" little bit of heaven " (wife), had an extra, plastic, thin cutting board. I was able to cut a spacer ring (shim), install underside of chute, and swap washers around (top, bottom,thin, thick etc) to get the proper tention.
> 
> ...


you could also hammer the chute placer plate if you don't have shims.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> you could also hammer the chute placer plate if you don't have shims.


I didn't think of that. It sure would've saved me some time


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big gut said:


> I didn't think of that. It sure would've saved me some time


don't hammer too much or else they will be too tight.

i put them in a vise and just bend them a little and then try.you can get a more even result.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just did mine yesterday,,,,used a windsheild washer jug container,,, nice and thin to work with


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> I just did mine yesterday,,,,used a windsheild washer jug container,,, nice and thin to work with


That's a great idea. Somebody should start a thread on these kind of McIver fixers. I am always looking for inventive ways to do repairs easier and cheaper.


----------

